# Misty Moon Orphanage 2012



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have a lot to offer this year as I still had lighting problems...but I thought I would at least post pictures that I did have. I'm sorry in advance if the mod needs to move this to another thread.

The first picture I have is of an archway that was made for me by a friend of mine that used to work at the Nightmare On Grayson in downtown San Antonio. When he approached and asked me if I needed anything built for my haunt this year. I said I would like an archway.

I didn't exactly plan on him actually building one because it was so close to Halloween...so you can imagine my joy when he and his daughter Ally showed up with an archway, especially one this awesome!


















(the flamingos are my own. What better place to put them?)

The archway is what saved my haunt from being really lame. It was an instant photo-op and a hit with everyone.

The other new feature this year was the little memorial 'garden' with Bastian and Sessa standing guard over it.










Thankfully, with it all behind me for the year, my dear friend has offered to help me build more next year, so I have have high hopes for the coming year.

Here's one more. Despite the lack of lighting, I did my best to 'own it' and still managed to rock the haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A friend who will make you an archway for your yard is a keeper That was very sweet of him to do that. The skelemingos are a perfect addition and go well with the black-and-white scheme used on the arch.

You look very happy in that last shot, too


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great archway! It sounds like you wish you could have done so much more, but figure you did more than most other people do on Halloween. It looks good and now you can set the bar higher for next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love to have an arch like yours! Very nice pics!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

@jdub: believe me, I wish i could have. I thought this time that i had all the lighting covered. I had two flood lamp sockets and two flood lamps. Like an noob, i didn't bother to check to make sure they both worked. I was lucky that the second one i bought worked so the archway was lit up. But in a unlucky twist of fate, the first socket and flood lamp I bought were both duds...and I didn't find this out till just before the kids started coming. 

And believe me, the bar is raised...the good thing that came out of it, was that I'm more challenged then ever to make things even better next year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The archway looks great. Nice photo op.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice archway. As Roxy said - that friend is a definite keeper!


----------

